# comment metre mon mac comme serveur ftp??



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2000)

salut .;;je cherche un logiciel capable de mettre mon mac en serveur ftp 
et une petite explication...$

merci

------------------
mlemono


----------



## leo (8 Décembre 2000)

le plus connu (serveur web et ftp)
- Webstar (http://www.webstar.com)

un autre (infos de http://www.pommeajour.com) 
- http://crushftp.terrashare.com/index.html 

le premier est un logiciel serveur complet, le 2e un shareware pas cher.

qu'est-ce que tu veux d'autres comme explications?

-léo


----------



## JackSim (8 Décembre 2000)

Il y a aussi Rumpus, vendu à partir de 249 $. http://www.maxum.com/Rumpus/ 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2000)

sauf erreur, better telnet a un menu qui permet d'activer une fonction "serveur FTP", et c'est gratos.

Sinon le tres bon Netpresenz est un shareware qui permet d'apprendre plein de choses sur les serveurs FTP/HTTP/Gopher, c'est  avec lui que j'ai fait mes premiers pas de "l'autre coté" d'internet.


----------



## grenoble (8 Décembre 2000)

Si nous suivons bien le fil de tes discussions sur les forums, Mlemno, après avoir tenté de partager ta connexion ADSL, tu souhaites maintenant installer un serveur FTP ;-)

Décidément, tout ce que ton contrat ADSL ne t'autorise pas trop à faire 

M'enfin, pour tenter de t'aider, avant de placer ton serveur FTP sur ta machine, il va te falloir résoudre 2 problèmes majeurs:
Ton adresse IP dynamique (à moins que tu es un contrat stipulant la mise à disposition d'un IP fixe pour ta connexion ADSL)
et, si tu t'es donc lancé dans le partage de ta connexion ADSL, tu vas devoir résoudre le problème du NAT, à savoir le mappage du port FTP sur ton logiciel routeur, pour remonter les requêtes jusqu'à ta machine serveur (même si c'est la même machine qui fait office de routeur et de serveur!)

Rassures-toi, tout ça est possible. Il te faut simplement acquérir un peu de dextérité avec les termes et les logiciels à ta disposition.

Me suis-tu?
Avant d'aller plus loin, précises nous si tu as donc une IP dynamique, c'est à dire une adresse IP qui change à chaque fois que tu te reconnectes par ADSL (IP lisible dans le tdb TCP/IP après connexion), quel logiciel de routage as-tu choisi (IPNetRouter?) et enfin, si tu comprends un peu tout ce que je te raconte? ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Décembre 2000)

je suis pisté!!!!!

ouui donc mon ip est fixe....le truc est qu'avec l'adsl je peux aller sur des ftp et telecharger....je souhaite creer un ftp....mais les logiciel proposé sont payant...existe t'il un gratuit  ou autre  !

merci encore...

------------------
mlemono


----------

